# Sugar Foots Foal watch - Mini horse



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Our mini mare Sugar Foot is on day 334 today! 
She has been laying down a lot at night. Sometimes rolling. 
Scratching her belly and butt on everything
Her udder is growing but not full, and no waxing
I hope we are close.
here is a picture of her from today when I let her out of her stall. I will try to get better pictures when my daughter gets home.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww, shes a cutey. Hope all goes well and easy!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Aw she's adorable. I hope all goes smoothly!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Awww Sugar Foot...are you a Heartland fan? 

Hope all goes well...cant wait to see baby pics!


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

What pretty girl!! I hope she has a smooth delivery to a healthy foal! 💕 

If you have any pictures of the stallion she's bred to, I'd love to see him!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Jubillee said:


> Awww Sugar Foot...are you a Heartland fan?
> 
> Hope all goes well...cant wait to see baby pics!


We love Heartland! My daughter named her when we got her. The person we got her from said she didn't have a name (very odd) we have had her for almost a year.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> What pretty girl!! I hope she has a smooth delivery to a healthy foal! 💕
> 
> If you have any pictures of the stallion she's bred to, I'd love to see him!


Here is a picture from this fall. His name is Knee High!
Any guesses on what color we might end up with?


----------



## Hounddog23 (Jan 13, 2021)

Oh i bet thats gonna be a pretty lil foal. Good luck!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Question: is she named after the pony, Sugar Foot, from Heartland? 
She sure is cute! Can’t wait to see her foal!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Never mind.  I just went and read you and Jubilee’s posts’.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Good luck! I'm sure you will get a beautiful healthy foal!


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Oh he is so pretty! Both are. I love me some mini ponies!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

334!? That's so long to wait! I'm excited to see a newborn mini horse. 😃 

I have to ask, how come her tail is green?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

its vet wrap lol my dd put it on there so we are able to keep an eye on her back end without disturbing her too much. also, to keep her tail clean whenever she finally gives up the hostage. 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

MellonFriend said:


> 334!? That's so long to wait! I'm excited to see a newborn mini horse.
> 
> I have to ask, how come her tail is green?


I know full size horses’ gestation is about 11 months. Can’t remember how many days. Not sure if minis are a little shorter or not.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

from google
"In Miniature Horses the average is* 330 days* gestation, but they can arrive as early as 298 days gestation and be perfectly healthy and normal! It is also not abnormal for mares to go as long as 350-380 days gestation!"


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

billiejw89 said:


> its vet wrap lol my dd put it on there so we are able to keep an eye on her back end without disturbing her too much. also, to keep her tail clean whenever she finally gives up the hostage. 😂


Ah that makes sense. That's a great idea! I bet it looks funny when she swishes it. 😋


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Wow! So she could foal like any minute now.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh! We need to guess gender too! I think she’s gonna have a little filly.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh! We need to guess gender too! I think she’s gonna have a little filly.


For some reason I didn't even consider the fact that it could be a colt. 😅 So I guess my guess is filly too!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

My votes on filly! 
My daughter says colt. 
It's a full moon tonight, so I'm hoping she will foal.
I will update after her evening check.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

billiejw89 said:


> from google
> "In Miniature Horses the average is* 330 days* gestation, but they can arrive as early as 298 days gestation and be perfectly healthy and normal! It is also not abnormal for mares to go as long as 350-380 days gestation!"


Sheesh! And I thought the doe code was bad! She’s beautiful! I’ll guess a colt


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

billiejw89 said:


> Here is a picture from this fall. His name is Knee High!
> Any guesses on what color we might end up with?
> View attachment 222893


What color are they both?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

DDFN said:


> What color are they both?


The stallion is black and the lady we purchased the mare from called her strawberry roan. I am not good with horse colors lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Not much change in her this evening. Will be keeping a close watch through the night.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Well the full moon didn't work darn it! 
She had me thinking it was time around 3am
Laying flat, getting up, raising tail, yawning
I guess she is working on getting things into position.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Well, the "Mare Code of Honor" is very similar to the "Goat Code", probably written at the same time- Mares are actually worse than goats-
Of all the foals that we have had born over the years (pre- barn cameras) I only saw one birth and I lived in the barn for weeks- each mare- soon as
I ran to the outhouse or stopped to grab a cup of coffee- boom- foal born. They just know.......


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Yes, mares are worse than goats in that way!! And to make it more interesting, miniature mares don't always wax. My mares have always been sneaky, just when I quit checking every 5 minutes or living in the barn, they foal! Thankfully they have never had any trouble and are great mothers.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I have a question. I love horses but I've only owned one ever and it was a gelding so I was wondering what "waxing" meant? I've never heard of that. Is it something the mare does before foaling?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Goats Rock said:


> Well, the "Mare Code of Honor" is very similar to the "Goat Code", probably written at the same time- Mares are actually worse than goats-
> Of all the foals that we have had born over the years (pre- barn cameras) I only saw one birth and I lived in the barn for weeks- each mare- soon as
> I ran to the outhouse or stopped to grab a cup of coffee- boom- foal born. They just know.......


I was trying to explain to my daughter the importance of checking her and staying home. Goats will usually labor for a while before birth and it's very obvious they are in labor. 
I am hoping we will be there when it happens, and if we aren't I pray everything goes smoothly. 



Morning Star Farm said:


> Yes, mares are worse than goats in that way!! And to make it more interesting, miniature mares don't always wax. My mares have always been sneaky, just when I quit checking every 5 minutes or living in the barn, they foal! Thankfully they have never had any trouble and are great mothers.


I've read so many horror stories about mini foaling. I hope everything goes well for Sugar Foot. She seems like one that would be very sneaky lol 



KY Goat Girl said:


> I have a question. I love horses but I've only owned one ever and it was a gelding so I was wondering what "waxing" meant? I've never heard of that. Is it something the mare does before foaling?


Yes, from what I've read they get wax build up on their teats when foaling is near. It doesn't always happen though. Just one of the many signs to look out for.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh ok. It really doesn't make sense but a lot of things that have to do with animals doesn't make sense. 😂


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Oh ok. It really doesn't make sense but a lot of things that have to do with animals doesn't make sense. 😂


It is actually colostrum that drips from the teat and dries to form a waxy substance.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

billiejw89 said:


> The stallion is black and the lady we purchased the mare from called her strawberry roan. I am not good with horse colors lol


Ok I wasn't sure if the stallion was a red or black.

So you could get either a bay roan, black (solid), blue roan (I think are pretty), bay, red (solid) or red roan. Now there could be some different factors if he has a red gene (carrier) or if the mare has a sliver gene. I love genetics!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

They don't always wax too long before having them. One tech trick we did was a squirt to check color (just a squirt not milking) and you could notice the change before waxing started and have better luck at knowing a window of foaling.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

A lot of people use PH Strips to test the milk and when it is in a certain range, you know foaling will be very soon.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

I can't wait to see her foal! Its been years since I've helped my uncle with his mares. I think I've only been present for one foaling. They're so hard to catch in the moment.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

DDFN said:


> Ok I wasn't sure if the stallion was a red or black.
> 
> So you could get either a bay roan, black (solid), blue roan (I think are pretty), bay, red (solid) or red roan. Now there could be some different factors if he has a red gene (carrier) or if the mare has a sliver gene. I love genetics!


Ohhh a blue roan filly would be just perfect!!! 


DDFN said:


> They don't always wax too long before having them. One tech trick we did was a squirt to check color (just a squirt not milking) and you could notice the change before waxing started and have better luck at knowing a window of foaling.


We haven't tried checking for milk yet, might give it a try today. She is so moody!


Morning Star Farm said:


> A lot of people use PH Strips to test the milk and when it is in a certain range, you know foaling will be very soon.


I will pick some up when we go to town. 


Rancho Draco said:


> I can't wait to see her foal! Its been years since I've helped my uncle with his mares. I think I've only been present for one foaling. They're so hard to catch in the moment.


We are so excited, I really hope we don't miss it!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nothing new this morning to report. Sugar foot is just a moody girl. 
The only thing I noticed is she seemed to poop a lot more last night than usual. I don't know if that means anything??


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Pooping may or may not mean something! Some mares get a bit loose (not runs, but looser) others not. Pawing and yawning may occur more frequently! 
Sending good thoughts that you have a foal soon!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Here are some screenshots from the barn cam last night.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very uncomfortable.

Horses are worse in the code of honor for sure. We have to wait 11 months which is a long time. I know how you feel. Then they go past the due date. Ugg. 😳 Then do that side lay thing and we think, is this it? Nope not yet. 😧


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nothing new here. Just a lot of the same thing lol 
Up and down all night.
She has spent most of the day out in the sunshine, and yucky muck (snow melting). 
I don't see any difference in her belly shape at all. 
I'm going to try to pick up ph strips tomorrow


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I keep checking to see if any new developments! Fingers crossed!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Nothing new, this girl is driving me crazy! Day 338


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I won't mind if she holds out a few more days. We have a nasty north wind right now. It's supposed to last until tomorrow evening.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

I think I will have baby goats before I have a foal!! (March 15th kidding season starts)
I am going mad 😂
From my calculations, she is day 341. Now, she has been with knee high all along but I never seen any signs of heat after the first breeding. I am going to try to get my hands on some ph strips. I was unable to find any last weekend.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Any horse experienced person able to tell me if it looks like she is relaxing??


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Without knowing her, her being furry and not getting to physically feel her it would be hard to tell from the picture. Have you tested the milk and her teats?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

DDFN said:


> Without knowing her, her being furry and not getting to physically feel her it would be hard to tell from the picture. Have you tested the milk and her teats?


We were able to get a picture of her udder. Doesn't look like much going on.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

No not much. Was she ultrasounded in foal?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

No we did not have her ultrasounded. Now I am not sure what to do lol I have a million thoughts going through my mind. Did she breed at a later date? Is she even pregnant? Will I be on foal watch forever? 🤣 I hope we see signs of progress soon. The only thing I see now is discomfort and rubbing her belly and back end on everything. 


DDFN said:


> No not much. Was she ultrasounded in foal?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

We will continue watching sugar foot on the camera during the night and checking her udder daily. I will post updates if anything changes. On my calculation she is day "344" but I'm thinking she must have been bred at a later date. Anyone with experience on a mini going that far? I know I've read about them really dragging it out but I would expect to see some udder development by now.


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

billiejw89 said:


> We will continue watching sugar foot on the camera during the night and checking her udder daily. I will post updates if anything changes. On my calculation she is day "344" but I'm thinking she must have been bred at a later date. Anyone with experience on a mini going that far? I know I've read about them really dragging it out but I would expect to see some udder development by now.


They can go until Day 365. My mare last year didn't foal until Day 344. Drove me insane in the process! Lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Small changes


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Her belly looks different this morning. 
She has made progress on her udder in the last few days.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Whooooo-hoooo! I’ve been waiting for you to post a change!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay! I keep checking to see if any changes!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Our kidding season should kick off anytime now. I still think we will see kids before a foal 😂 Baby Girl's due date (145) is tomorrow!


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Any foal yet? In that last picture, she is definitely showing the V shape. Shouldn't be too much longer if she hasn't foaled already!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Morning Star Farm said:


> Any foal yet? In that last picture, she is definitely showing the V shape. Shouldn't be too much longer if she hasn't foaled already!


She is still hanging on to that foal lol she is driving me crazy 😂


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Any baby goats yet?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I hope not.... mini horses cant have goats


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

KY Goat Girl said:


> Any baby goats yet?





Tanya said:


> I hope not.... mini horses cant have goats


No baby goats yet either! Baby Girl is on day 149 now. I think she will go late this evening or early tomorrow. She has isolated herself. Ligs aren't fully gone yet and udder needs to tighten a bit more but she is making great progress. My big girl Lucy (sannen x angora) is due on wednesday. I should have some babies soon to help pass the time.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Do you have a waiting thread for your goats?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Tanya said:


> I hope not.... mini horses cant have goats


 Omg


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Tanya said:


> I hope not.... mini horses cant have goats


This explains why she is taking so long to have the foal. She has a foal and kids cooking lol


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Lol! That makes sense!!!! 😂
Haven't made my goat waiting thread yet. I will try to get around to it today. Baby Girl had triplets early this morning. 2 bucks and a doe.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on the kids! Now we for sure need to see that foal. There's playmates ready and waiting!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

ohhhh.... ok.......


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Are we still waiting on Sugar Foot's foal @billiejw89?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

MellonFriend said:


> Are we still waiting on Sugar Foot's foal @billiejw89?


We are still waiting. She is driving me crazy. I decided maybe if I don't talk about her, she will let that foal go lol
It doesn't seem to be working at all! 
She is getting bigger by the day. udder progress, but not full.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

udder progress! It's really grown over the last week.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

not sure why the photo is so small, maybe this will help


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Please forgive her ugly tail. she has been rubbing non stop and she wont let anyone touch her back end at all.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

That belly has gotten big!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Aww! Can’t wait!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Big belly! Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

How's she doing?


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Little filly born today! She looks just like her momma.
I missed it! Did chores this morning. Sugar foot looked normal. I went inside to get stuff done, and I look out the window and see a baby!
Both are doing great!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Way too cute!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Such a cutie


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! She's adorable 😍


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Congrats!! She is just darling! Do you know if you will be keeping her? Let us know when you decide on a name for her!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

What a cutie!!!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Finally! Congratulations! Look at those _looong_ legs.😍


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Yeah!!!! Oh how cute!! I want one!! haha


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Congrats!! She is just darling! Do you know if you will be keeping her? Let us know when you decide on a name for her!


We aren't sure yet if we will keep her. I am already in love with her though! Waiting for the kids to get home from school. My daughter is going to be so excited! I'll post more pictures soon!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Congratulations!! She is beautiful!! 😻


----------



## Morning Star Farm (Sep 26, 2018)

Congratulations! They are sneaky!!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Aww! How beautiful!  I love seeing all the foals on here recently! She sure got her moneys worth on the mare code


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OMG!!!! So where do you live? Can I please come visit and love on it?!?! A huge congrats that’s about the cutest thing I have seen


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Omg -She’s so cute 🥰 I want one now 🤣
I bet your daughter just flipped when she got home to see her 💕


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations! That made me smile! Thank you!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Don't know how I missed the update but so cute and congrats!


----------

